# 38 weeks - 1 cm dilated / 70% effaced



## PugMama22

I'm 38 weeks today and had my first internal exam. Turns out I'm 1 cm dilated and 70% effaced! I haven't had any contractions though but I'm hoping our little man will get here soon! :baby: I wonder how much longer?


----------



## laughingduck

I had my first internal last week at 38+3 and was 1cm dilated and 50% effaced (I also lost a small bit of my plug this day before the exam). They gave me a sweep but it didn't do anything. I had my second internal yesterday at 39+3 weeks and was almost 2cm dilated and 75% effaced. They gave me another sweep and yesterday and today I lost the rest of my plug, still no real contractions or anything though. From what I've read this stage can go on for weeks! Hopefully things move faster for you though!


----------



## keyring86

I'm 2cm dilated and 70% effaced at 37 weeks. I hope it won't be long for me either.


----------



## maggieme

I was checked for the first time at 38 weeks and was 2 cm and 70% effaced. At 39 weeks no change except for baby being less engaged than the week before. At 38 weeks I was at -1 station and this week I was at -2 station. i haven't had contractions or lost plug. With my first I was dilated and such for weeks before anything started and had contractions for days with little to no change. I'm not expecting much this time either. If they aren't willing to discuss induction next week i'm not even going to get checked since It doesn't mean much for me and it was painful at my last appointment. Good luck to you ladies. hopefully it is the start of things for you and you aren't going to be stuck in the 42+ weeks like I am.


----------



## luvmyfam

Try to relax and let it happen when it happens. With my first I was dilated to 1cm at 30 weeks and 50% effaced, was 2 cm at 36, didn't have him until 40+6. I'm not trying to be negative, just that you can be dilated for weeks. Hope you do get to have your turn soon :)


----------



## ttcmikeandme

hope that you progress faster than I have........at 36 weeks i was 2 cm, at -1 station, just had my 38 week appt thought I was having reg contractions but at my md appt was still 2cm, 0 station, & 75% effaced....so some progress but not much, trying to not get up my hopes now of going early :(


----------



## britt24

im so jealous!
they dont do internals in the UK until you are in labour so i wont know if i am dilated etc until then. 

and they say normally it is 2 weeks either side of your due date so lets hope it is this side for you and could be hours or days!! :happydance: x


----------



## giggly_gurl88

Well I am 1 cm dilated at 33 weeks according to the doctor but with each dr that checks me the effacement is different, this is VERY subjective and doesnt necessarily mean anything. I was told I was 50% effaced about 3 weeks ago, one week later at my next check I was told I was 20% effaced and yesterday I was told I am not effaced at all but I am 1cm dilated and -3 station... it is all so subjective and the best indicator that things are moving along are those contractions that are getting longer, stronger and closer together! Good luck to all you mommas that are close to holding your bundle of joys!


----------



## gingerclaire

I lost my plug and was 1cm dilated at 37weeks was having contractions went to hospital because I have extra fluid and the doctor said a few days to 1week , im still sat here and my due date is in 2days, so dont get your hopes up, sorry!!!


----------



## gamblesrh

i had my first internal exam at 34+6 weeks and i was 1 cm and 50% effaced. got check at 36 weeks and still the same but it also depends on the size of the fingers of who's checking you, so you could be more or you could be less it's really all a gamble


----------

